# Anybody know of any squats in arizona?



## zaman_27 (Mar 19, 2012)

san francisco was too hillly for me, I have managed to get to phoenix,arizona. i'm homeless again,and its been raining here... anybody know of any squats ANYWHERE in arizona.? Thanks bros and gals.


----------



## zaman_27 (Mar 19, 2012)

failing that. i've seen some very nice buildings in the posher part of phonix (art district) boarded up. anyone wanna help me open a squat here?


----------

